

Ask HN: What tool do you use for Kanban? - knes

I&#x27;m shopping for one and being able to use Github issues  and having swimlanes is a must.<p>What are you using at work?
======
jbergens
Kanbanize. I also looked at LeanKit Kanban before. It seems to be almost
similar, maybe a bit better, but a bit more expensive for our team. Not sure
what you mean with Github issues, I don't think Kanbanize has Github
connection but there is an api so you should be able to build one if you need
it.

------
towndrunk
Rally

[https://www.rallydev.com/platform-products/rally-
editions](https://www.rallydev.com/platform-products/rally-editions)

~~~
mrmondo
I'm personally not a fan of rally - I've seen it in some larger environments
and it really was a bit of a pig that felt like it was there to serve project
managers and not the users. it tried to do too much and the UX was quite poor,
buttons everywhere etc... A bit like jira.

------
magoon
JIRA. It has a learning curve but I've found it to be extremely flexible. We
use it for sprints as well.

------
maguay
Trello. Its flexible, powerful, and easy to integrate with other apps you use
via Zapier and more (disclosure: I work on the Zapier team). I use that with
OmniFocus' email drop to keep my todo list and due Trello cards synced, for
instance.

------
java-man
This one is single user:

[http://goryachev.com/products/taskmaster/index.html](http://goryachev.com/products/taskmaster/index.html)

------
gault8121
Use waffle.io to visualize Github issues.

------
haidrali
Trello is best

